# SFIC Low Sweat Base - I don't like it!



## Hermanam (Feb 23, 2014)

I made the mistake of ordering a large quantity SFIC low sweat white and clear base, but I really don't like them! They are difficult to melt, little flecks never seem to melt, and I find the finished bar kind of crumbly and flaky. Overall, they have been very difficult to work with and I don't like the final product.

This was my first time trying SFIC bases. After reading so many good reviews, I am wondering if the issue is with the low sweat bases. I am thinking I should have ordered the regular. 

Anyone tried both and can offer some observations? I would like to try the regular, but I will definitely order just a couple pounds to try first. Live and learn


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 23, 2014)

I haven't tried the low sweat but I did use the honey and oatmeal and I absolutely loved them. The oatmeal was slightly crumbly when you're cutting it but both of them melted super easily and performed perfectly after molding. Perhaps its just the low sweat bases?


----------



## seven (Feb 23, 2014)

i personally haven't tried SFIC, but i've had a base that was difficult to melt once. similar to what you described. won't melt properly, with this film that was always on top no matter what. what i did was, i've added some more solvents to it: sorbitol and propylene glycol. you can substitute these with a sugar solution and high proof alcohol. the consistency was a lot better at the end. if you want to try this, perhaps do a small test batch first.


----------



## lisamaliga (Feb 24, 2014)

I've read mixed reviews about low sweat M&P base but haven't tried it yet. However, I can highly recommend SFIC bases as they melt easily and are a great soap base to work with and they accept additives well. I've used the following: shea butter, clear, olive oil, white, aloe vera, and hemp seed oil.


----------



## Hermanam (Feb 25, 2014)

I just ordered a few pounds of the regular sfic base. I'll post an update if I notice a difference between the two.


----------

